# Prescription sunglasses for astigmatism



## wretchedsailor (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey out there- I've been trying to figure out my vision solution for a while now and thought I'd put it out into the ether. I have a fairly substantial astigmatism (-3.25 in each eye) and am trying to find some good prescription sunglasses that will work for me. I really want some wrap around type and I want to stay away from the Rx insert variety. Contacts don't work well for me as my eyes don't produce enough tears. And no, I'm not going to get Lasik. Anyone with any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Be aware that photochromic lenses are not a good idea at night.

Photochromic lenses ... should not be worn for lookout duties at night


----------



## wretchedsailor (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep. I'm just looking for prescription sunglasses towear during the day


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

Maui Jim

The first and last choice. You will love them.

I've had two pair, titanium frames, light, clear. Mine are progressive lenses to correct astigmatism and farsightedness.

Pricey but worth it.

Look for a local optometrist who is a dealer.

Skywalker
T27 249


----------



## irmedic (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been using prescription Oakley for a few years now, they're awesome. With the wraps you can read signs in the peripheral vision space. Heck I like them so much all my frames are Oakley. Also they last forever. My flack jackets feel so good I wear them while the sun is going down with great visibility.

I just replaced my everyday frames by getting fitted at Oakley and then ordering the frames off ebay (saved $275), then had them direct shipped to the local shop and had them fit the lenses (prism, etc). I had them done in 7 days end to end. They will last twice as long as any other frame in the low end. 

I would never wear inserts, but would like to go for surgery one day when they just run a tricorder over you and you're fixed.

I have no affiliation with Oakley. As said Maui Jim's might be an option as well. They're not as common up here in the colonies.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Rudy Project all the way-Ekynox SX

Lifetime warrenty on the frame Replaceable nose pieces and ear pieces just snap in, No
outside light gets in

Built on the success of the Rudy Project Ekynox sunglass, the new SX has been designed with smaller faces in mind, incorporating geometric cubic styling for an unsurpasses fit factor and a hip contemporary look. Using Rudy Project's core platform technologies like adjustable 360 temples, adjustable ergonose, Quick Change interchangeable lenses, optional RX-ability, optional elastic strap, the Ekynox SX is sure to be the definitive piece of equipment to enhance performance while offering cutting-edge style. Features:

Rudy Project Ekynox Sx Black Gloss With Smoke Black Lenses

Rudy Project Sunglasses, Helmets and Goggles - Leader in Cycling Sunglasses, Golf Sunglasses, Running Sunglasses and Prescription Sport Sunglasses


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Maui Jim's 100% There are without a doubt the best sun glasses you can buy, prescription or not. I have been wearing MJ's for years, so has my wife, but she just got her first pair of MJ Prescriptions at Lens Crafters (using some left over $$ from our Flex Spend Account  ) She loves them, even more than her regular MJ's

See here Search results for: 'prescription'

You might try Costco for the prescriptions as well, probably cheaper?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Polaroids are the way to go if you need to "read the water". Mine came from Walmart and I am happy with them. 

I have severe astigmatism as well.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I had a severe astigmatism plus cataracts. I had a surgical procedure performed, lens implants with special, soft lenses that were to completely correct the problems. My vision is now much worse than it was prior to the surgery. In a couple weeks I'll have to make another decision about having another surgical procedure performed to correct the screw-ups. Not only has this cost me in excess of $4,000, but it cost me so much more. AVOID THE SURGERY LIKE THE PLAGUE-NO MATTER WHAT THE DOCTORS TELL YOU!

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## OasisII (Dec 25, 2007)

I've got severe astigmatism as well: +5.25 in one eye. The other just slight. Been using Nike wrap arounds for 5 years. Local shop fitted the lenses. Love'em. Previously had Oakley, but the high end lens shop at that time told me that their lens people lost money trying to get the screwy prescription in the wrap. They wouldn't do a new scrip. Current place doesn't have a problem


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Maui Jim "Island Time" frames.


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

SkywalkerII said:


> Maui Jim
> 
> The first and last choice. You will love them.
> 
> ...


Since you mentioned that you wanted wrap around frames, I just wanted to comment that for many with progressive lenses, wrap arounds are difficult if not impossible to do because the different strengths throughout the lenses aren't uniform, and vision to the side is often distorted. You may want to check that out carefully.

Just saying....


----------



## wretchedsailor (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks for the info.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

wretched-
" I have a fairly substantial astigmatism (-3.25 in each eye)"
At least in the US, astigmatism is measured by DEGREES, as in rotation of an axis. Your main visual correction is measured as a plus or minus diopter figure, and a -3.25 would mean you are somewhat nearsighted and probably can't see faces clearly at 25 feet. An rx of "-3.25 x 180" would indicate the same diopter required--but an astigmatic axis of 180 degrees. If your Rdx does not have the "x ###" after the diopter, _you have not been given an astigmatic correction._

So are you absolutely SURE that rx is just for astigmatism??

That's got nothing to do with astigmatism, that's just called needing glasses.

There's no perfect solution, you simply need to TRY things and yes that will waste some money but that's the only way to find out what works for you. Sailing? Contact lenses can be great, they're nearly "air" these days and when fit properly, you can't feel them. There are limited options for correcting astigmatism on contacts though. Contact lenses also dont have any problem with salt spray or rain, you just use plain saline or lubricant drops if/as needed. OTOH sunglasses will get salt spray on them, and if you clean that off without fresh water and a clean cloth, you'll destroy plastic lenses pretty quickly. Glass lenses resist way better.

If you do get lenses made up for your Rx...sometimes you get what you pay for. Every year that "chains" are surveyed, they get rated for not getting accurate prescriptions compared to independent optometrist offices. And the independents often can match prices, if you just mention that you'd LIKE to do business with them, but the prices...

FWIW in the US lenses are only made to the nearest 1/4 (0.25) diopter, so a tolerance that is 1/8 off your exact rx is considered as good as it gets. The axis for the astigmatic correction depends not only on how the lenses are made--but also very much on how carfully they are fitted (rotated) in the frame. So there again, a fast chain shop often doesn't do it as well. I'm sure there are some that do--but the surveys say "not likely".

What do I wear? Sometimes contacts, sometimes glasses. On the longest brightest days? I'd rather wear contacts, because I've got some incredibly dark sunglasses I can use with them, that would mean too many pair$$ with an RX. And some that just can't bemade in an Rx at all, like gold-flashed glacier glasses, that block _all _IR and UV.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

My first pair of prescription sunglasses were Oakley. Now I have a pair of Ray Ban. The oakley's were wrap around style, the RB I have now are not. I can see better with my RB than regular glasses and they're both the same prescription. If I remember right, I have -3.75 for each eye.


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

I have had the oakleys for five years and love them. I have a slight astigmatism in one eye, not so bad as yours.


----------



## Bamazeb (Sep 13, 2011)

Hellosailor thanks for clearing up the astgmatism deal. I used to work for a Contact Lens Mfr. I was kind of scratching my head about the -3.25 astigmatism (aka Toricity) too. 

I had a buddy who got his lenses from the local dive shop. They make them for dive masks. He just puts those corrective lenses on his favorite non-prescription sunglasses. Says they work Great!!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Since you mentioned that you wanted wrap around frames, I just wanted to comment that for many with progressive lenses, wrap arounds are difficult if not impossible to do because the different strengths throughout the lenses aren't uniform, and vision to the side is often distorted. You may want to check that out carefully.-arknoah


Thats why I recommend the Rudy Projects, they are able to handle the different curvatures and lenses for me. They varied the matierial of my lenses to help allieviate this and it worked out perfectly,

They also use Carl Zeiss lenses.

Dave


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Oakley all the way, a close face hugging frame. I've tried Rayban etc, but the lens curve always messes with straight lines, looking at a tile floor gives me a headache! I can't imagine sailing would be much easier than riding with them. The oakleys get my vote, either replaceable lenses(flak jacket with the larger lens) or the full framed ones. 
A good glasses shop will have a book with Oakley's specs, and send them away for the lensmaking to Oakley. Part of that spec is the curvature, and the maximum prescriptions. I have some astigmatism, and 2.25 Rx. I was still able to find a suitable and comfortable frame.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I have Rudy Project sunglasses and absolutely love them. They were pricey, but that's what FSA accounts are for. Rudy Project makes at least one set of frames specifically for sailing (they float, among other features). I have perfect vision all the way around -- far more peripheral vision than I do with my regular glasses. Regardless of what brand you go with, be sure to get a polarized lens, not just a tinted one ( and you'll probably want some anti-glare, anti-scratch, etc coatings).


----------



## Stiche (Oct 5, 2006)

Aside from specific recommendations...I would suggest checking out Heavyglare (website address is the same as the name). They carry a massive assortment of sunglasses and can put prescriptions in most of them, even astigmatisms. For prescriptions, they may or may not use manufacturer's lens material, but I have been happy with their stuff in the past. I've had them put astigmatism scripts in both Wiley X and Oakley sunglasses. Check out their site and click on the "prescription sunglasses" tab, or for anything with a little "rx" next to it.


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

I go with Kaenon. They have their own prescription lens house and can even put lenses into another brands frames (have them in my Persols).

A testament to their product is that many of the best competitive sailors out there are using Kaenon lenses these days. I've had mine for 2 years and they have been excellent.


----------



## regatta (Aug 29, 2011)

I' m a optician, 3,25 astigmatism wrap sunglasses could give you some difficult. There are other brand look like wrap but you can wear 4.5 base lens instead 6 to 8 like oakley. Essilor made a lens name xperio polarized gren or grey or brown with uv antireflection coating fp 25 protection a must!!! Alpina sunglasses could resolve your problem or rayban daddy o (base 4 ) very protective. This last model you can choose from 2 model square or little round!
Cheers


----------



## follysurf (Mar 31, 2011)

Costa del Mar....

I have had a pair for ten years and am about to replace them as my prescription has changed slightly. I also have an astigmytism in each eye, though not as severe. It's pretty easy to find a style you like that will accept the flatness of the lense required for an astigmytism.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> ...I would suggest checking out Heavyglare (website address is the same as the name). - Stiche


Thats who I used for my Rudy Projects...excellent customer service I would also recommend them.


----------



## zeilfanaat (Feb 28, 2002)

+1 on the Rudy Project sunglasses. 

The only pain is cleaning them, since they have the prescription insert behind the polarized lenses (perhaps they have different models, but the insert is what I have). You have to take the two pieces apart to clean in between and be careful to not get fingerprints all over them when you put them back together.

That said, for those of us with strong prescriptions, there are few options, and I've been happy with the Rudy Project glasses. 

There is an Australian outfit as well that I considered buying from (Barz optics), but the convenience of having an optician around the corner far outweighed having to go through mail-order.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I have some polarized lens Titanium frames from Zenni Optical and have been extremely happy with them. I paid less than $60 for them, and I tend to loose sun glasses, so I went that route. I think the polarized lens is a $33 option. They do not have any real wrap around styles but have hundreds of styles, I got some that remind me of the RayBan glasses Perter Fonda wore in Easy Rider but with dark grey polarized lenses. 

Zenni orders direct from Asia but they have excellent customer service. They noticed a mistake I made on my prescription and asked me to clarify. Very happy customer. I have had one pair of glasses tested by my Ophthalmologist and they came out dead on to my prescription.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

An interesting site and certainly attractive prices. But what I can't understand is why "glasses" sites never allow you to search for frames by bridge and temple size. I don't want "one size fits all faces", I only want to see the bridge, temple, frame size that I know fit me properly. Which is the problem with mail order, they don't seem to be for folks for are concerned about FIT.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

miatapaul said:


> I have some polarized lens Titanium frames from Zenni Optical and have been extremely happy with them. I paid less than $60 for them, and I tend to loose sun glasses, so I went that route. I think the polarized lens is a $33 option. They do not have any real wrap around styles but have hundreds of styles, I got some that remind me of the RayBan glasses Perter Fonda wore in Easy Rider but with dark grey polarized lenses.
> 
> Zenni orders direct from Asia but they have excellent customer service. They noticed a mistake I made on my prescription and asked me to clarify. Very happy customer. I have had one pair of glasses tested by my Ophthalmologist and they came out dead on to my prescription.


I'll second this suggestion. I've had a pair for about a month and am very happy (and were around $45 to my door). Do a search on "wrap" on the website and see what they have - I just looked and the no longer have the ones I ordered, but do have some that are similar. Their selection is huge and seems to change quite a bit. I went this route to try out Zenni and because I won't feel to bad if I break or loose them (all due to the low price).

I did not get the polarized, just the tint. I already have a pair of polarized Ronstan Windshift glasses that wear with my contacts. My wife and I have lots of sunglasses, and right now the Ronstan are my favorites. Around $79, just got a pair for the wife, too. Currently, I wear them with my contacts, but I've been intouch with the owner of the place I'm linking below and he has a great price to swap out the Ronstan lenses for Rx, and they would be the same polarized ones as the originals, which are exellent: Single Vision Polycarbonate Polarized Lenses

I've also got a pair of Ocean Racing glasses, and eyeglasslensdirect said they can work with those, as well. Great glasses at less than $60.


----------

